# S7 Cp341



## Lars Weiß (26 Mai 2006)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich suche einen Simatic CP341 mit RS232 Schnittstelle, vielleicht hat einer von Euch so einen noch über und könnte mir den günstig überlassen, der wird für ein Abschlußprojekt für einen Elektrotechniker gebraucht.


----------



## plc_tippser (26 Mai 2006)

Nur ein Tip, falls nicht sowieso bekannt: Bei EBAY gibt es jede Menge S7 Zeug.

Gruß, pt


----------



## Lars Weiß (26 Mai 2006)

Danke, ist bekannt - nur leider eher selten in Ebay zu finden.


----------



## seeba (26 Mai 2006)

Ist doch gerade einer drin.


----------



## Lars Weiß (26 Mai 2006)

Supi ich geb immer "cp341" als Suchbegriff ein ...


----------



## seeba (26 Mai 2006)

Nö, mach mal CP 341!


----------



## Lars Weiß (27 Mai 2006)

Das Ding hat nur TTY ...


----------



## seeba (27 Mai 2006)

Armand schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding hat nur TTY ...


Achso, ich hab nicht genauer geschaut. Sorry!


----------



## Unregistriertt (30 Mai 2006)

Hi,
versuch mal: www.sps-markt.de

Gruß


----------

